# My review of ghrp/ghrh vs mk677



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi guys hope you're good 

I wanted to write a little review about my comparison between mod-grf1/ghrp6 stack and mk677. And what I can say is I prefer much more cjc/ghrp as advised by @Pscarb than mk677.

Look better, feel better with it. Plus, I love the hunger that give ghrp6, I can keep my calories high easier on pct 

Sleep is better too... I noticed any sleep improvement with mk677. Actually I noticed nothing special with it compared to cjc/ghrp (I used dna mk677)

I will do an igf1-lr3 microdosed cycle with peg-mgf soon. I'll write my review too 

see you later


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks for the review i am surprised that you got no anger from MK677 though i am sourcing some clinical grade MK677 from a University soon to make the comparison so interesting to red your review think you...


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> thanks for the review i am surprised that you got no anger from MK677 though i am sourcing some clinical grade MK677 from a University soon to make the comparison so interesting to red your review think you...


 You're welcome Pscarb. Maybe I didnt use it more enough long time... I will make another try (have 2 bottles) after igf/peg mgf.

Look forward to your review too


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice one. I've got some MK-677 on the way, should be with me tomorrow. I'm just hoping for a deeper sleep and some extra fullness from it.


----------



## john mcclain (Jan 15, 2016)

On a side note about mk-677 I had pre and post bloods from a run last year my igf1 score went from 125 to 218 in one month,I had a fair amount of water and the hunger was crazy to control,but did feel full.runmimg 2iu of geno's at present whilst cutting and it's great!if I was to bulk it'd be in for sure!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What brand?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I ran this a while ago and wasn't impressed in comparison to my usual ghrp/ghrh stack. Fair play for throwing the review up


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Nice one. I've got some MK-677 on the way, should be with me tomorrow. I'm just hoping for a deeper sleep and some extra fullness from it.


 What brand you gonna run bud?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> What brand you gonna run bud?


 It's the old Blackstone Labs stuff which was discontinued, a friend recommended it to me.


----------



## john mcclain (Jan 15, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> What brand you gonna
> 
> I was running superior mate.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

My brand is DNA from jwsupp


----------

